# حقيقة صورة البابا كيرلس



## Nemoo (18 يناير 2007)

تحليل الصورة 

الصورة الأصلية لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس ويظهر فيها البابا بدون صليب جلد او معدن لانه لم يدفن وهو مرتدى صليب للانه لم يكن يرتديه ايضا فى حياته ولكن يظهر فى الصوره  الحديثه مدفونا وهو يلبس صليب جلد 

يمسك فى يده  صليب  من البيلاستك و لكن فى عهد البابا كان الصليب من الخشب او المعدن  و كان البابا  يمسك بصليب  معدن و يظهر ذلك فى صوة قداسته اثناء تحضير الميرون

الصندوق المدفون به البابا كيرلس كان من الخشب الابانوس ولون الصندوق اسود  ولكن يظهر فى الصوره الحديثه صندوق لونه ابيض  
 صندوق البابا  كان  مستطيل الشكل  بابه  به مفصلات لكن فى الصوره الحديثه  الباب بيتشال ويتحط تانى  

ذقن البابا كيرلس  به اسود وهى  غير  محدده  ولكن فى الصوره الحديثه الذقن ناصعة البياض ومحدده تمااااما

التاج الظاهر فى الصوره الحديثه مرصع بالجواهر  لكن الحقيقه البابا لم يدفن بالتاج  بل بالعمه السوداء والشمله  وتلك كانت وصيته 

الورود التى فى الصورة 
من الواضح أنها ورود جديدة،

التونيه  مطرزه  فى الصوره الحديثه  بينما  لم يكن هذا النوع من  التونى موجود فى عصر البابا كيرلس​

وصحة هذه الصورة او عدم صحتها لا يقلل من قداسة البابا او يزيد منها ,,
صلواته تكون معنا الى دهر الدهور امين ..​


----------



## S J R (18 يناير 2007)

ربنا هيظهر الحقيقه فى اقرب وقت

وانا مسافر اسكندريه يوم 27 - 1 - 2007

وانشاء الله هعرف الحقيقه

ودى الصوره المنتشره​


----------



## †gomana† (20 يناير 2007)

الموضوع مكرر يااخواتى
ونزلنا الشرح والتفاصيل قبل كدة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## b_4jesus (20 يناير 2007)

*طب يريت يا جومانا تفسرولنا الحكاية تانى 
علشان انا من الأعضاء الجداد
الرب يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## diana (20 يناير 2007)

انا بحب البابا كيرلس جدا وهو شفيعى بس انا بشك فى موضوع الصورة


----------



## diana (20 يناير 2007)

انا حطيت صورة هى ما طلعتش ليه


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2007)

ادى التوضيح تانى 


ع فكرة يجماعة الخبر ده مش صحيح ومش ده البابا كيرلس وده توضيح من موقع كوبتك

*فعلا البابا كيرلس ده قديس عظيم
ورجل الصلاة اللى علمنا عمليا اد ايه الصلاة قوية جدا جدا
بس للاسف الصورة دى مش هى صورة البابا كيرلس السادس
وده للاسباب الاتيه





الصندوق الذى دفن فيه البابا كيرلس
كان لونه أسود ومصنوع من الأبانوس وكان مربع الشكل كما يظهر من صور الجناز المتعددة 






والجانب مثبت بمفصلات حديدة وليس غطاء كما يظهر فى الصورة الحديثة 





التاج
الصورة الحديثة بها تاج مرصع وهو حديث كما يظهر في الصورة
لم يُدفن البابا كيرلس بالتاج، ولكن دُفن بعمة سوداء وعلية شملة وهذه كانت وصيته كما يظهر فى الصورة التالية من صلاة الجناز 





شكل البابا كيرلس
الذقن فى الصورة الحديثة بيضاء ناصعة ومحددة تماما 
بينما فى الصورة الاصلية
تظهر ذقن البابا كيرلس سوداء 
وغير محددة وغزيرة عن الصورة الحديثة 






عند دفن البابا كيرلس لم يكن مرتدياً صليب من الجلد على صدرة ولم كان يرتديه ايضا فى حياته وكما يظهر من الصورة اثناء القاء نظرة الوداع على قداسة البابا 




الصليب فى اليد 
الذى يظهر فى الصورة من البلاستيك 
أما الذى كان فى عصر البابا كيرلس كان من الخشب أو المعدن كما يظهر فى صورة عمل الميرون لقداسة الباباا كيرلس السادس
ولم يكن يصنع بعد صلبان البلاستيك 






التونية التى فى الصورة 
هى من التطريز 
وفى وقت البابا كيرلس لم يكن هناك ذلك النوع فى ملابس الكهنة والأساقفة والبطرك كما يظهر فى صور متعددة لقداسة البابا 



*​


*ملاحظة هامة جدا
هذا الكلام والصور منقولين حرفيا من موقع copticwave.com
copticwave.com*​


----------



## veansea (10 فبراير 2007)

_الموضوع حلو اوى يا مينننننننا

انا اول مرة اعرف الحاجات دى

وعندك حق كل دى شكليات لا هتقلقل من شأن البابا او تزيد من شأنه

فهو العالى بين نفوس اولادة الحاسس بيهم فى كل حياتهم الواقف بجانبهم​_


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (10 فبراير 2007)

*عضو جديد بيحب الباب كيرلس*

انا شفيعى البابا كيرلس ومهما كانت الاسباب اكيد هو فى قلب كل مسيحى بيحبه
وامنى ليكى رحله سعيده وبركة البابا كيرلس تكون معاكى ويريت توفينا باخر الاخبار


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (10 فبراير 2007)

*صوره جميله للبابا كيرلس*

اليكم صوره جميله للبابا كيرلس








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## michealnice (11 فبراير 2007)

البابا كيرلس قديس عظيم و مش موضوع الصورة ده هو اللي هيثبت انه قديس
و عدم صحة الصورة مش هتقلل من قدسيته
بس المشكلة مين اللي عمل الصورة دي و هدفه ايه بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fady4Jesus (13 فبراير 2007)

وجود الصورة دي من عدمه مش هاتفرق كتير


----------



## king (16 فبراير 2007)

البابا كيرلس هو هو حقيقة الصور من عدمة لاتقلل من شان البابا فى حياتنا البابا كيرلس رجل الصلاة يصلى من اجلى انا الخاطى امام عرش النعمة


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2007)

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا حاجات اول مره اعرفها ربنا يبارك حياتك وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## atha (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررراثناسيوس القمص


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

†gomana† قال:


> ادى التوضيح تانى
> 
> 
> ع فكرة يجماعة الخبر ده مش صحيح ومش ده البابا كيرلس وده توضيح من موقع كوبتك
> ...




ازاي بس الكلام دا يا جماعة ؟

الصورة دي 






الصورة دي محطوطة في الدير بتاعة و قدام جسدة كمان

لو مش صح مكنتش اتحطت 

ولا رضي سيدنا البابا شنودة انها تطبع و تنزل في المكتبات او تتحط في ديرة قدام جسدة !!!!!​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اساس الصورة ان هناك اب مطران يشبة البابا تماما و هذة صورتة وهذا هو الى احدث هذة البلبلة


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_صلواته تكون معنا
مشكووووووووور_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس 
فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميـــــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع​


----------

